# Lunker from Baldwin county today!



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

My buddy Ralph caught this MULE on a crawdad crankbait! I spent my morning on Escambia trying to get my motor to crank...I'm sure he won't rub it in too hard.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice fish. What did he weigh?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Pig!!!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

True bucketmouth. Beautiful fish


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

I tried to call him back about the weight but he can't stop giggling long enough to answer me!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

WHats in the air right now? every one is catching lunkers:thumbsup:Great job


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

WOW!!! Was it on the river?


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

WOW, Very nice congrats!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

What a sow...


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm envious of that hog.

NJD


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet ole fat girl!!!! Congrats to him!!!!


----------



## KingKevin (Feb 17, 2012)

Now that is a big river bass!


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

seriously >>>>>in a river. Looks like Escambia


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

tell me you weighed it.....


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

nah i would say fish river for sure


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> nah i would say fish river for sure


Looks like Fish River in the background, but I don't see that fish coming out of there. Fish looks short and stocky like a pond fish but what the hell do I know. I caught something out of there not too long ago that I would have never guessed would have been that big in there!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> Looks like Fish River in the background, but I don't see that fish coming out of there. Fish looks short and stocky like a pond fish but what the hell do I know. I caught something out of there not too long ago that I would have never guessed would have been that big in there!!!


bluecat?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> bluecat?


Might have been.LOL


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

That's a beautiful fish!!


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

Upper or Lower Baldwin Co.? Dang nice fish!


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

sbarrow said:


> Looks like Fish River in the background, but I don't see that fish coming out of there. Fish looks short and stocky like a pond fish but what the hell do I know. I caught something out of there not too long ago that I would have never guessed would have been that big in there!!!


There are definitely fish that good in Fish River and Magnolia River....they are just not caught very often.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

*KING RALPH.*


Way to go Dude.




.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Holy cow!


----------

